# sphynx cat with tattoo



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

has any one seen the mirror today??

it shows a sphynx cat who has been put under to have a tattoo done on its chest. 
the cat looks dazed and not happy.

i really think this is wrong.

what do you all think?


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness! This is so cruel. It should actually be against the law.
Here is a link to the online story with photo:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2009/03/02/scandal-of-tattoos-on-cats-115875-21164161/


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

yuk, I think it's wrong - but for those who want to see it here's the link

Scandal of tattoos on cats - mirror.co.uk


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How awful!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

bluechip said:


> has any one seen the mirror today??
> 
> it shows a sphynx cat who has been put under to have a tattoo done on its chest.
> the cat looks dazed and not happy.
> ...


Thats disgusting.... Love the web site ad a peek mate..


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Thats disgusting.... Love the web site ad a peek mate..


thank you, my partner worked hard to do the website for me.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw poor cat - that is shocking!

D x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

God thats awful, my dog has an identity tatoo in his ear that was done at the breeders and I felt bad having agreed to it but to have such a massive tatoo done just for appearance, its just sick.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

poor kitty it says its a rare breed so why run the risk of a general for three hours ? its hidious any way x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

thats just wrong....disgusting.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Hanging, drawing & quartering isn't good enough for this so called owner.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

How bloody ridiculous! Poor cat, absolutely disgusting behaviour!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

surely that is animal cruelty?

did anyomne see the women who pirced her animals? 

bloody sick


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

now thats just awful! Surely it classes as animal cruelty? I understand the reasons for Identity Tattoo's although the microchip is slowly replacing it, but for cosmetic reasons? thats terrible!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Really disgusted!!!  These people should not be allowed to have animals


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Wrong , Wrong, Wrong:mad2:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just sickening, why would anyone deliberately do that to an animal? They should be prosecuted by the RSPCA for doing that.

Izzie


----------



## dulcie (Oct 13, 2008)

Sickening that someone could do that...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

omg thats horrible, really why would you do that to a cat?? Hes gorgeous without that rubbish being put on him


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't believe it would be allowed in the UK at all.

I am just surprised however that no one thought of this or has done this before. There are so many obsessed with tattoos, that it is the natural progression to do this to their animals.

It is a large area that was done on this cat as opposed to its body size and if it got infected then it doesn't bear thinking about. The three hour anaesthetic for a wholly cosmetic procedure in this poor animal is also appalling.

What is wrong with the diamanté collar? I think that is as much of an adornment that any feline wants or needs.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

what possesses (spelling wrong i think) a HUMAN to do this? 

i cant even think of the words to use, but its just wrong.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

That is very wrong!
I may see if there is someone I can write to about that.


----------



## Lee Mannering (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never joined a forum before but felt compelled to join in on this one - the owner should be tattooed across the forehead with a warning against owning any living creature - how dare they do this! It's totally outrageous.


----------



## Pollyanna580 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats just horrendous and cruel, i think its totally wrong, poor cat.:angry:


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

if i was that cat, i'd scratch my owners eyes out! georgus cat, horrendus tattoo! poor thing!


----------

